# Weight On Front Foot Question



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've realized when shooting spots that I get a steadier hold, almost dead solid, with more weight on the front leg and consequentially I'm more consistent. It's the difference between dead center X's and shooting around the X line and fives. I don't start on my front foot and rock towards the back btw. It's more weight centered on the front through the shot. I'd prefer to be centered and I can tell it's a small adjustment I need to make to fix it but curious what the likely culprit would be? Thinking maybe a 1/8 to 1/4" change in draw length (longer)... 

Would love to be centered for balance and simplicity in form, though I don't feel off balance if that makes sense. If I balance centered I have to be more aggressive with the shot to get the same result. Hope that explains it clearly.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think I'm qualified to answer that question online. Obviously, you are an excellent archer and can probably answer the question with a little experimentation. 

I start out leaning forward with about 90% of the weight off of my right foot. Then as I draw, I settle into a stance with equal weight on each foot, but with weight slightly forward toward my toes. 

The reason I do it this way is because several really good archers told me to do it this way. It's working now, but I'll probably try different things eventually.

I agree that simplicity of form is desirable. It's usually easier to repeat. But if slightly complicated is giving you dead center X's, it may be better for you.

Test longer, test shorter, test peep height, test stance, etc. It's how we get better.

Sorry I can't give you something more definitive.

Allen


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts Allen


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not sure it has much to do with your draw length as I assume you have your draw length pretty much dialed in. I do feel that one's tendency to place more weight on the leading foot is a result of the body compensating for the natural forces imparted during the draw/hold cycles. If you think about it, the weight of the bow (the actual holding weight; not the mass weight) is really not centered over the body when at full draw, but is slightly behind center. Having the body's weight shifted slightly forward would negate the effects of the backward pull of the bow and allow for a steadier, more balanced and relaxed platform for execution. 

If you look closely at many of the pros, you will notice that their body weight is also shifted slightly forward.


----------

